# Renewal time



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

got my renewal through and it is somehow £450 more than last year with an extra no claims.

i am 23 with 5 years no claim and no points or anything. my renewal is £1000. i have tried adrian flux, elephant, admiral, swinton, more than and asda and the cheapest is £950. anyone recommend any others?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Try LV online


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

My mate just renewed he found post office was cheapest and he's as tight as a ducks a*** and that's water tight lol, he would have spend days searching, he would be the sort to change companies to save, seriously even it it was only 50p a year saving, the guys a nightmare lol


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Admiral seem good atm.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd try the comparison sites, I used one when my renewal was due and saved £200. Good thing is they save your details so you dont have to type it in next time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Insurance is so random. 

There is no consistency on how companies throw quotes about. 

Sites like confused.com can be helpful to get multiple quotes quickly. 

Get the quotes from their site and go to the company who has offered the best quote own website. 

This will firstly cut out confused commission(cheeky I know) but confused.com has a disclaimer about making certain assumptions that you have to correct if wrong. 

Better going direct and filling in the insurers own criteria.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

freelander 2,15 yrs no claims bonus,no points,last year £550 this year £1059.
admiral,compare the market,direct line all over £900
what is going on


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

my insurance went up 50 percent last October at renewal on a car I part ex'd for £800, things have improved a bit this year, on a far more expensive car but not with my existing insurer Swinton. I will be doing my best to move away from them this coming year, even BMW quoted me a much better rate than them, Swinton are taking the .... as they know I only have three months left...£175 to change on a policy thats already costing me £1600, 39 years old, 7 years no claims, 3 points, Manchester ! Their excuse is theres lots of solicitors nearby making whiplash claims ! They are cashing in...I have been looking at cars in the last year, so Ive had to buy one that is specific to insurance cost. Ive had to ring them up re every reg plate...its ridiculous !


----------

